# Diana Pt. 2 - Beauty shots? (C&C)



## e.rose (Dec 21, 2011)

I *guess* that's what you'd call 'em.  The MUA I was working with just wanted some shots of the model that ... I dunno... displayed the MUA's abilities?  

Anyway, you've seen this chick before... hence the "Pt. 2".  This is from the same day as an outdoor shoot I did with her, and I just got through 'em now.

Shred away, however allow me to get the first 2 out of the way:

1. "I hate horizontal headshots, how dare you!"

2. "I hate your watermark, how dare you!"

NOW... shred away!  

1.








2.







3.







THANKS!


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 21, 2011)

WTF?  This is from E.rose?????  I have to second check.  Yup.. it is e.rose.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 21, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> WTF?  This is from E.rose?????  I have to second check.  Yup.. it is e.rose.





Thanks Schwetty


----------



## e.rose (Dec 21, 2011)

Also, Schwetty, you SEE why I was freaking out about the nose hairs?  It was the third image that was driving me nuts, haha.


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 21, 2011)

if i have to nit pick, #2 you should liquify the bottom of her neck/back a little bit.  It is shaped weird with that pose.


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 21, 2011)

Simply beautiful! But that's just me!


----------



## e.rose (Dec 21, 2011)

Schwettylens said:


> if i have to nit pick, #2 you should liquify the bottom of her neck/back a little bit.  It is shaped weird with that pose.



I wondered about that.  Do you think it's SUPER distracting?  Or just a nit pick to keep an eye on for next time?



blackrose89 said:


> Simply beautiful! But that's just me!



Thank you!!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)

ummmmmmm maybe you don't belong in the beginners forum.

just a thought.


----------



## blackrose89 (Dec 21, 2011)

Lol true. I draw, and I love to draw color portraits of women with great/exotic/unique make up. This so looks like something I would pick out to draw lol!


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)

^^ You have to be careful with models like this. They have a tendency to flutter their eyes and fly away.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2011)

She's got some eyebrows on her...they would look good on my Camaro as racing stripes over the rear fender wheel-flares...

No offense, but the eyelashes look ridiculous...maybe if they were selectively colored they'd look better...but then again, in three months, this look will look 1980's, so...whateva...


----------



## Vtec44 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love #2.  Maybe a bit hair light?  Lighting is a bit hot on her forehead in #2.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 21, 2011)

unpopular said:


> ummmmmmm maybe you don't belong in the beginners forum.
> 
> just a thought.



Haha, thanks? 



blackrose89 said:


> Lol true. I draw, and I love to draw color portraits of women with great/exotic/unique make up. This so looks like something I would pick out to draw lol!



Thanks again. :sillysmi:



unpopular said:


> ^^ You have to be careful with models like this. They have a tendency to flutter their eyes and fly away.







Derrel said:


> maybe if they were selectively colored they'd look better...



_*Really*_??? :raisedbrow: 

And no offense taken... this wasn't *my* shoot... I mean I was the photographer, but the makeup wasn't my idea... I had no say in that.  These images are meant for the MUA to add more to her portfolio.



Vtec44 said:


> I love #2.  Maybe a bit hair light?  Lighting is a bit hot on her forehead in #2.



Thanks for your feedback! :sillysmi:


----------



## Daf (Dec 21, 2011)

I think they are fantastic - to me everything compliments each other - great combination of photographer, make up/model and conception.  Nice work!


----------



## kevinkt (Dec 21, 2011)

Gorgeous make-up. Added this to my folder of great shots.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

e.rose - Here are my comments:

a) Nice job!

b) For #1 and #2 I would have liked to see a little bit of white of the far eyes. Particularly in #2.

c) For #3 I'd like to see a little tighter crop to balance the ears for each side. But that might mean that the left eyelash gets clipped?

Really like the color of her skin in these shots.


----------



## cnutco (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice,  Emily!


----------



## Ron Evers (Dec 21, 2011)

I think you need some more reflected light on her back in #2.


----------



## shortpants (Dec 21, 2011)

Nice shots, love the lighting and simplicity. Yes the makeup is crazy but that's what makeup artists do


----------



## mc1979 (Dec 21, 2011)

I love these Emily...WOW!


----------



## RebeccaAPhotography (Dec 21, 2011)

E rose these came out beautiful!!! Such killer eye lashses man!


----------



## kundalini (Dec 21, 2011)

IMO......  #2 is a complete miss.  Firstly, her eyes and particularly her right eye are set way too far in the corner of the sockets and look manic to put it nicely.  Secondly, her shoulder is set square to the lens which leaves little foundation to support her head.  The dorsal surface of her scapula looks as if she has her boobs reversed.  Tertiary, the rotation of her neck is causing a great deal of tension which is causing the rather apparent crease in her neck.  Lastly, the expression of her mouth is screaming how uncomfortable this position is for her.

Okay, so with that out of the way......  your lighting rocks.  #1 is awesome.  Great example of short lighting and a dynamic pose with the tilt of the shoulders.

Thanks for sharing.   :thumbsup:


----------



## Tee (Dec 21, 2011)

You did an awesome job!  What was your lighting set-up?


----------



## ghache (Dec 21, 2011)

These are GORGEOUS beauty shots. Model position could have been tweaked a little bit but nothing major, great job. these are nice portfilio worthy shots.


----------



## ghache (Dec 21, 2011)

Derrel said:


> She's got some eyebrows on her...they would look good on my Camaro as racing stripes over the rear fender wheel-flares...
> 
> No offense, but the eyelashes look ridiculous...maybe if they were selectively colored they'd look better...but then again, in three months, this look will look 1980's, so...whateva...





HAHAHAHAHAHAHH ?!!$!@#!@#!@#.


Seriously , just crowl back into your cave.
You should have just stfu on this one ! These are outstanding photos and i am pretty sure NOTHING you ever done before come close to this.


----------



## unpopular (Dec 21, 2011)

And shouldn't selective coloring be left only for those pictures of little kids kissing?


----------



## ghache (Dec 21, 2011)

unpopular said:


> And shouldn't selective coloring be left only for those pictures of little kids kissing?



I am not sure if it was another of his sarcasms comment but using selective coloring on the eyelashes only, especially on a beauty shot for a MUA would be totally stupid....


----------



## DiskoJoe (Dec 21, 2011)

Looks okay too me. This would have been a good time to apply a real plasticy feel.


----------



## mwcfarms (Dec 21, 2011)

Really love number one. The lighting is delish, number two I am not picked by her eye and the weird contortion to her body. Neckline is awkwardish. Number 3 is cool. Nice shoot Emily. WTG.


----------



## tingeliM (Dec 21, 2011)

Mostly these are really pretty shots. Here are some thoughts that came to my mind, though: hairlight would be great, her eyes are a little too centered in the first one, IMO and especially in the third one her eyes look really unnatural with no veins visible. I don't think they should be removed completely, just lightened a bit if they look too red. I'd also like if the third one was shot from a straight angle (I don't know how to express this in English..), so the other ear would show also and it would seem more 'symmetrical' and would suit better with the crop.


----------



## e.rose (Dec 21, 2011)

Daf said:


> I think they are fantastic - to me everything compliments each other - great combination of photographer, make up/model and conception.  Nice work!


 


kevinkt said:


> Gorgeous make-up. Added this to my folder of great shots.


 


cnutco said:


> Very nice, Emily!





shortpants said:


> Nice shots, love the lighting and simplicity. Yes the makeup is crazy but that's what makeup artists do





mc1979 said:


> I love these Emily...WOW!





RebeccaAPhotography said:


> E rose these came out beautiful!!! Such killer eye lashses man!



Thank you! :sillysmi:





GeorgieGirl said:


> e.rose - Here are my comments:
> 
> a) Nice job!
> 
> ...





Ron Evers said:


> I think you need some more reflected light on her back in #2.





kundalini said:


> IMO...... #2 is a complete miss. Firstly, her eyes and particularly her right eye are set way too far in the corner of the sockets and look manic to put it nicely. Secondly, her shoulder is set square to the lens which leaves little foundation to support her head. The dorsal surface of her scapula looks as if she has her boobs reversed. Tertiary, the rotation of her neck is causing a great deal of tension which is causing the rather apparent crease in her neck. Lastly, the expression of her mouth is screaming how uncomfortable this position is for her.
> 
> Okay, so with that out of the way...... your lighting rocks. #1 is awesome. Great example of short lighting and a dynamic pose with the tilt of the shoulders.
> 
> Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:





ghache said:


> These are GORGEOUS beauty shots. Model position could have been tweaked a little bit but nothing major, great job. these are nice portfilio worthy shots.





mwcfarms said:


> Really love number one. The lighting is delish, number two I am not picked by her eye and the weird contortion to her body. Neckline is awkwardish. Number 3 is cool. Nice shoot Emily. WTG.



Thanks for your feedback! :thumbsup:




Tee said:


> You did an awesome job!  What was your lighting set-up?


 
Nothing special at all, really, haha.  It was a 430EX II in a shoot through umbrella camera left and I just had her play towards the light.  Well... that's for the first two.  For the third one I had the light right behind me and I tried to stay out of the way as much as possible so as not to block light to her face, haha.

I honestly think I just had some dumb luck with these, haha, because I did another shoot with a similar set up, and while I haven't sat down to edit them yet, I dont' think they came out as well.  I think I need to go back and just try to recreate the exact angle of the light and what not until I hit the mark again and *really* analyze what it was that I did, haha.

Thanks for the compliment. 



unpopular said:


> And shouldn't selective coloring be left only for those pictures of little kids kissing?







DiskoJoe said:


> Looks okay too me. This would have been a good time to apply a real plasticy feel.



Is the skin smoothing not enough for you?  Can you show me an example of what you would consider to be appropriate for this?  (That's not a smartass question, I'm being serious... I'm curious as to what you mean, haha).



tingeliM said:


> Mostly these are really pretty shots. Here are some thoughts that came to my mind, though: hairlight would be great, her eyes are a little too centered in the first one, IMO and especially in the third one her eyes look really unnatural with no veins visible. I don't think they should be removed completely, just lightened a bit if they look too red. I'd also like if the third one was shot from a straight angle (I don't know how to express this in English..), so the other ear would show also and it would seem more 'symmetrical' and would suit better with the crop.



She still has veins, and you can see them better in the bigger versions, HOWEVER, I get that you're saying I probably lightened them a bit *too* much, and I don't necessarily disagree with that.

Thanks for your feedback! :sillysmi:


----------



## camz (Dec 21, 2011)

E looks like you got a few new tricks up your sleeve! 

The power of Post!  One thing though Emily - the skin smoothing or blur process you performed on her face and body doesn't seem to match her ears.  Especially on the first two.  I think that's what sticks out in my eyes.  

I think these are really amazing and you sure broke your standards.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 21, 2011)

What bother me about the two first shots is the way her cheekbones appear dark, her lower jaw line is dark, and then there is a light spot on the cheek--which is connected to the upper cheek and jaw by a small, dark, connecting bit of makeup...it just does not look quite right.


----------



## K24Photography (Dec 21, 2011)

Your watermark....is fine. For me, it's not to big nor is it in a place in the picture that draws my eye to it first.
As far as the pictures, they're all gorgeous. Number one is my favorite


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 21, 2011)

kundalini said:


> IMO......  #2 is a complete miss.  Firstly, her eyes and particularly her right eye are set way too far in the corner of the sockets and look manic to put it nicely.  Secondly, her shoulder is set square to the lens which leaves little foundation to support her head.  The dorsal surface of her scapula looks as if she has her boobs reversed.  Tertiary, the rotation of her neck is causing a great deal of tension which is causing the rather apparent crease in her neck.  Lastly, the expression of her mouth is screaming how uncomfortable this position is for her.



I have to agree with this although the last bit may have/should have been taken care of by a pro model who will keep on smiling like she's having the time of her life while you are torturing her 

I think the other two are fine for what you could have done with this model who doesn't fit this kind of images, imho. You would have needed a roman beauty, a greek goddess or a queen of Ethiopia although that last one may not have worked too well with the high key thing,


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> > IMO......  #2 is a complete miss.  Firstly, her eyes and particularly her right eye are set way too far in the corner of the sockets and look manic to put it nicely.  Secondly, her shoulder is set square to the lens which leaves little foundation to support her head.  The dorsal surface of her scapula looks as if she has her boobs reversed.  Tertiary, the rotation of her neck is causing a great deal of tension which is causing the rather apparent crease in her neck.  Lastly, the expression of her mouth is screaming how uncomfortable this position is for her.
> ...



You better get back to America and regain your senses.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 21, 2011)

GeorgieGirl said:


> You better get back to America and regain your senses.



Sorry, she looks like she's still got some baby fat on to me. A leaner, more pointed face would have been a whole lot better, imho.


----------



## manaheim (Dec 21, 2011)

Um... nice lighting, dear.  Well done.

You've come a long way in a short time.

*boggles*


----------



## e.rose (Dec 21, 2011)

camz said:


> E looks like you got a few new tricks up your sleeve!
> 
> The power of Post!  One thing though Emily - the skin smoothing or blur process you performed on her face and body doesn't seem to match her ears.  Especially on the first two.  I think that's what sticks out in my eyes.
> 
> I think these are really amazing and you sure broke your standards.



Thanks for your feedback and the compliment :sillysmi:

You might feel that way about her ears... probably because I didn't do much to them, haha.  I'll have to be more conscious about that.  



Derrel said:


> What bother me about the two first shots is the way her cheekbones appear dark, her lower jaw line is dark, and then there is a light spot on the cheek--which is connected to the upper cheek and jaw by a small, dark, connecting bit of makeup...it just does not look quite right.



I don't know if you mean it doesn't look "right" because my lighting was off... or if it doesn't look "right" because you're implying that I did something to them in post to make it that way... but the originals still have that same thing going on...

But if you're just implying that you don't like the lighting, I'm not really sure what would cause that or what to do about it, so I'm open to suggestion...

Thanks for your feedback.



K24Photography said:


> Your watermark....is fine. For me, it's not to big nor is it in a place in the picture that draws my eye to it first.
> As far as the pictures, they're all gorgeous. Number one is my favorite



Thank you 



c.cloudwalker said:


> I have to agree with this although the last bit may have/should have been taken care of by a pro model who will keep on smiling like she's having the time of her life while you are torturing her
> 
> I think the other two are fine for what you could have done with this model who doesn't fit this kind of images, imho. You would have needed a roman beauty, a greek goddess or a queen of Ethiopia although that last one may not have worked too well with the high key thing,



  Thanks for your feedback.  :sillysmi:



c.cloudwalker said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> > You better get back to America and regain your senses.
> ...



I actually agree with you that she's not the typical "beauty shot" model... however I didn't pick the model.  That was the makeup artist.  I just set up the lights and pushed a button for this one.  :lmao: 



manaheim said:


> Um... nice lighting, dear.  Well done.
> 
> You've come a long way in a short time.
> 
> *boggles*



Thanks! :sillysmi:


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Dec 22, 2011)

e.rose said:


> ... however I didn't pick the model.  That was the makeup artist.  I just set up the lights and pushed a button for this one.  :lmao:




I thought of that but still worth mentioning to remind people (and you?) that a model needs to get picked very carefully. If there is an intended use for the shot anyway that goes beyond the simple practice thing.

Not to mention that, as a first class weirdo, my taste in women, ie the women I find beautiful, rarely fits with the majority. I'm still quite confused by the number of women who had their rear-ends customized after discovering Pippa Middleton's :lmao:


----------



## gopal (Dec 22, 2011)

all r super....good work done....in makeup/photoshop? gop22@myspace.com, PHOTOGRAPHY--GOPAL SHROTI


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking really good, E.!!!!!  Love #3... those eyes.... MMMMMMmmmmmmmm!


----------

